# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Hỏi thông tin về thước quang và màn hình hiển thị

## ManhCoi

Mọi gười cho mình hỏi trong nhóm có ai bán thước quang và màn hình hiển thị không nhỉ.?

----------

